# Lost lease to IP address on network card



## thunderbird1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi all,
I have been using VM for about 6 years, very good. I have stared with an intermittent dropping of connection over last 3 days. ……dhcp error... Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address ***.***.***.* on the Network Card with network address… 
So far;

1, checked VM status area 14 – all ok over last 3 days

2. *Removed* router to use modem only; re-started/booted both

3. Disabled scanner/firewall

4. Diagnosed with xp the network card/ok

5. ipconfig.exe /release & ipconfig.exe /renew
If I use the xp network diagnostics it re-connects, but when I try a website it’s back off again.

I am not sure if it is an issue on VM’s side?

Please can anyone advise. Regards & Thanks Sean

XP Event view examples;
(router not connected)

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Dhcp
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1000
Date: 30/08/2011
Time: 12:54:19
User: N/A
Computer: SEAN
Description:
Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.100.10 on the Network Card with network address 000CF1BCB8AE.

Event Type: Warning
Event Source: Dhcp
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1003
Date: 30/08/2011
Time: 12:54:19
User: N/A
Computer: SEAN
Description:
Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 000CF1BCB8AE. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.

Event Type: Information
Event Source: Tcpip
Event Category: None
Event ID: 4201
Date: 30/08/2011
Time: 12:54:14
User: N/A
Computer: SEAN
Description:
The system detected that network adapter \DEVICE\TCPIP_{E3E5839E-B8C3-4CAA-AAE9-17AC072B9466} was connected to the network, and has initiated normal operation over the network adapter.

Event Type: Warning
Event Source: Dhcp
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1003
Date: 30/08/2011
Time: 12:54:10
User: N/A
Computer: SEAN
Description:
Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 000CF1BCB8AE. The following error occurred: 
The operation was canceled by the user. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.

Event Type: Information
Event Source: Tcpip
Event Category: None
Event ID: 4202
Date: 30/08/2011
Time: 12:54:09
User: N/A
Computer: SEAN
Description:
The system detected that network adapter \DEVICE\TCPIP_{E3E5839E-B8C3-4CAA-AAE9-17AC072B9466} was disconnected from the network, and the adapter's network configuration has been released. If the network adapter was not disconnected, this may indicate that it has malfunctioned. Please contact your vendor for updated drivers.


*CMD info*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Sean >ipconfig/all *without* router connected

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Sean Skilton>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sean
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cable.virginmedia.net
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cable.virginmedia.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-BC-B8-AE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 92.232.204.218
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 92.232.204.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.30.240.178
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 30 August 2011 12:14:24
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 September 2011 11:02:05

C:\Documents and Settings\Sean >ipconfig/all *with *router connected

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sean
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-BC-B8-AE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 29 August 2011 21:10:13
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 January 2038 04:14:07


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

do you have the same unable to renew ip when connected to the modem?

any other other connected devices to the router have the same issue?


----------



## thunderbird1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

I have v.limited access at moment.Yes, same problems with modem connected only (router removed). There are no other PC's affected. 

Rang VM late t.day checked connection remotely, tests show poss issue with modem. VM are sending a new one 3-5 days. Current modem is a scientific atlanta 2100, been using about 5 years.

I will keep you posted, Thanks for the reply & help.

Regards Sean


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

modem would not generate a dhcp error when the vm is connected to the router which is where we started [router to vm].

if its not the router it would be the nic that needs to be replaced.


----------



## thunderbird1 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Lost lease to IP address on network card -fixed*

Hi all,

VM sent a new modem & this has fixed the connection problems.

Thanks for all your help & advice. Regards Sean


----------

